# Dr office called this am... UPDATE!!!!



## rockin r (Aug 6, 2010)

NO BONE CANCER!!!!!!!! But for the lesser of 2 evils, it is the alien...Sneeky creep! What the Drs saw on the CT Scan, they thought were spots, showed on the bone scan to be fractures. They are concerned that my bones are cracking, but they will treat it accordingly and agressively if my bones start to break. Told me not to fall. They will do more scans every 6 months. This is why my legs and arm have been hurting so bad. The spot in my lung they are going to watch for now. I asked if it was Osteoperosis (sp), he said no. But they have me starting a calcium rich diet with supplements. What a relief this is!




I can FIGHT the Alien, but as we know, not always Cancer. Thank you all soooooo very much for your prayers and support. They do work. I love all of you beyond words.....Theresa

The Bone scan results are back. He wants Art and I there Monday morning...3 days of waiting...UGH!!!!



TY To everyone who continues to send prayers and good/positive thoughts...


----------



## ClickMini (Aug 6, 2010)

Teresa, I am so sorry for you having to go through all of this. You have had one heck of a time the past couple of years. It must be very stressful to have to wait! I can't imagine! I pray that the news is better than you expect.


----------



## Jill (Aug 6, 2010)

I've been saying prayers and checking here many times a day since Wednesday to see if you had news. I am praying all will be okay.


----------



## bonloubri (Aug 6, 2010)

Thoughts & prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 6, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Art constantly Theresa.

Anna


----------



## Valerie (Aug 6, 2010)

Hoping and praying for you and your family...........


----------



## JennyB (Aug 6, 2010)

Teresa, Mel and I are so very sorry that you have these spots and we will be praying that it is NOT cancer. I am pm-ing you

Prayers and Blessings,

HUGS,





Jenny and Mel


----------



## Frankie (Aug 6, 2010)

All the very very best coming your way!


----------



## REO (Aug 6, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHH They're going to make you wait to find out?

I've been hunkered down in a scared ball, waiting. Praying my butt off as always. Sending you my love my Sister.


----------



## Barbie (Aug 6, 2010)

Prayers from here T!!!! Go out and hang out with those 4 leggeds you love so much!!! They'll give you lots of love. Sure hope you get to come to FL to see your granddaughters as I will be where ever to hug you.

((((HUGS)))) my friend!

Barbie


----------



## rockin r (Aug 6, 2010)

TY Everyone! We are praying for the best, not discussing the worse! Man 3 WHOLE days...UGH! Barbie if I go to Fla. I will be in Ft Lauderdale. We will meet up somewhere...Again thanks for all your prayers. Drs had me wrote off at Xmas, Im still here! And plan to be for a LOOOOOONG time to come. Prayers do work!!!


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 6, 2010)

Good thoughts


----------



## Charlene (Aug 7, 2010)

i just hate that you have to wait!! have been keeping you in my thoughts and prayers and hoping for the very best for you!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 8, 2010)

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow Theresa - prayers and healing thoughts are coming your way continuously!





Anna


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sure this 3 day wait has been hard for you guys. Just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you today and praying for encouraging news.


----------



## rockin r (Aug 9, 2010)

Well the day is here.



I am not even going to lie, I am scared to death! We have prayed that the Dr is wrong and it is something to do with the alien affecting my bones. It has to be that! Thank You evryone for your support, as always. As soon as I am able I will post the results, or someone else will....God Bless....Art and Theresa


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 9, 2010)

Good luck Theresa... my thoughts are with you today!


----------



## twister (Aug 9, 2010)

Good Luck Theresa, My prayers and thoughts go with you today <HUGS> Yvonne


----------



## REO (Aug 9, 2010)

Waiting has been VERY VERY hard on me, I can't imagine how it's been for you. I've shed many tears and said many prayers. I love you Sis, no matter what.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Aug 9, 2010)

Just letting you know that I'm keeping you in my thoughts and prayers...

Liz R.


----------



## miniwhinny (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm sooo wishing "no news is good news". I've been thinking about you all day (((((HUGS))))


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm glad the news was good. Well at least not as bad as you had feared. Keep fighting Theresa, God is watching and smiling for you I'm sure.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh, I am so glad you posted, I admit to checking a couple of times during the day and hoping your results were something you can manage. Take care and hope things go well for you.

Be sure your doctor keeps an eye on your vitamin D levels! best wishes...


----------



## REO (Aug 9, 2010)

THANK GOD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## twister (Aug 9, 2010)

Theresa and Art,

So glad it is good news, keeping you in my thoughts and prayers still <HUGS> Yvonne


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 9, 2010)

I am SOOOO happy to hear this! I wish the alien was gone too. But like you said, you can fight that!


----------



## JennyB (Aug 9, 2010)

THANK YOU LORD! THANK YOU!!!!! 

















 

Oh Theresa and Art I am so so very happy to hear this news. Makes me just want to sing! 



 I was so praying that it was NOT Cancer and although I am sorry it is fractures, this is wonderful news...Now we need to pray that the ALIEN will go away too! 





 

LOVE YOU,

MANY Prayers and Blessings!

Jenny


----------



## Mona (Aug 9, 2010)

YAHOO!! What WNDERFUL news Teresa!! I am so happy for you...I am sure you were just sick over this!!


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 9, 2010)

:yeah



:OKinteresting





Ive been checking back often hoping like crazy you guys were ok!


----------



## bjcs (Aug 9, 2010)

This is wonderful news! Very happy for you. Prayers will continue until the alien is gone for good. I'm sure everyone will be sleeping a little better tonight.

Barbara


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2010)

HOORAY! HOORAY! WOO HOO! YEE HA!!














Fabulous news!! So pleased for you Theresa - Art too - what a relief for you all





Now you just follow the Doc's diet, take care of your bones, and take care of yourself, while we all work hard with our prayers and healing thoughts to rid you of that alien once and for all!

(((((HUGS)))))

Anna


----------



## Jill (Aug 10, 2010)

PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Teresa, I am so relieved for you two!!!!! God, I know how scary it is to have something like that possible and be waiting even a few days for the official news.

Get yourself some of those calcium chews that taste like candy







Those kind, I never forget to take



Maybe also some vitamin D? I think a lot of people are deficient in it (I was) and that you need enough of that to get all you need from the calcuim (I think so anyway). I take like 6,000 "whatevers" of it a day, way more than is in a regular vitamin.

PHEW PHEW PHEW!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't even say how happy I am your news was good!!! You have got to feel the weight of the world off your shoulders!!!!!!


----------



## sfmini (Aug 10, 2010)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























:SoCool



:HappyBounce









:yeah



:yeah


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Aug 10, 2010)

doing the HAPPY DANCE at your good news. I know what kind of a relief this is to Art and you.


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 10, 2010)

HOO-HAA!!!!!!!!!! HE11 YEAH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you Lord for huge miracles that you have sent our dear Theresa. Happy day and will keep you in my prayers that we beat that alien soon too. (((Hugs))) to you Theresa.


----------

